# Diogu done before he even got started



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Hornets forward Ike Diogu will undergo season-ending microfracture surgery on his injured left knee on Tuesday and will be out the rest of the season.
> 
> Diogu injured the knee in an off-season weight-lifting session and has not participated in training camp, practice, or played a game for the Hornets this season.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/12/new_orleans_hornets_ike_diogu_1.html

I figured he needed surgery.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn. I was pretty happy with this signing at the time.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Damn. I was pretty happy with this signing at the time.


Yeah, I really thought he'd be able to help the Hornets by spelling West a couple of minutes. Did they not know the extent of his injury before signing him?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

not gonna lie im pretty pissed. i remember watching him a bit at the end of his rookie season and last year and thought he would provide a hell of a spark off the bench for us in a needed position. The man put up 60 points combined in his last couple games last year, say what you want about it being against scrubs, thats not an easy feat on the NBA level at all.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He would have been a great addition to the Hornet bench mob. He's just the hard-nosed rebounder the team can really use. Too bad.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i wasn't too keen on signing this guy. he's one of the most recycled garbage players in the nba. it puzzles me why some quality nba players have trouble finding work while certain scrubs just sign with different teams every year.


----------

